# Better Gravel Rim Option?



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm looking to build a set of disc wheels for gravel grinding. I'm looking at Stans Grail or Alpha 400 (a little lighter). Is the Grail rim significantly stronger? I'll be running 700x40 semi slicks most of the time and do tend to bomb down hills with a bit of reckless abandon. I realize the Alpha 400 is basically designed for rim brakes. However, I've built numerous road disc wheels using Alpa 340s with no problems. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you are thinking tubeless, I don't believe Stans rims play well with all tubeless tires.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Definitely go with the Grail over the Alpha 400. It's wider and better for tubeless. The Alpha has a bead seat that is too narrow and the tires will not stay seated when you let the air out. Some tubeless tires are tight on Stan's rims but still work fine. The new Pacenti Forza disc is an excellent option as well. It has an asymmetrical spoke drilling for better spoke tension left to right. I've built wheelsets with both of these disc rims and they are great.


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

Inspector Gadget said:


> I'm looking to build a set of disc wheels for gravel grinding. I'm looking at Stans Grail or Alpha 400 (a little lighter). Is the Grail rim significantly stronger? I'll be running 700x40 semi slicks most of the time and do tend to bomb down hills with a bit of reckless abandon. I realize the Alpha 400 is basically designed for rim brakes. However, I've built numerous road disc wheels using Alpa 340s with no problems. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


I put a set of Nox Skyline on my Stigmata. They are awesome and my fat ass appreciates any help I can get on the inclines


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

When I was looking for some new wheels I was looking at the Stans options and advised by the wheel builder that the Pacenti SL25 was probably a better (stronger) option.


----------

